# Installing windows 7 with a broken LCD using an external?



## wdthfxup

My question, maybe you can answer, Is there a way to change my BIOS (or something) and make it so my external monitor will ALWAYS be my main monitor? 

Come this weekend I want to install windows 7...but my main laptop LCD is broken, I've only got my external. It would suck to put in the disks and lose control of my system....yaddamean!

THANKS


DELL- Studio 1555

Intel(r) core(TM) 2 Duo CPU t9600 @2.80GHz 2.80GHz

Memory (RAM) 4.00GB

System type: 64-bit OS


external monitor; ACER 9244w


----------



## bkribbs

wdthfxup said:


> My question, maybe you can answer, Is there a way to change my BIOS (or something) and make it so my external monitor will ALWAYS be my main monitor?
> 
> Come this weekend I want to install windows 7...but my main laptop LCD is broken, I've only got my external. It would suck to put in the disks and lose control of my system....yaddamean!
> 
> THANKS
> 
> 
> DELL- Studio 1555
> 
> Intel(r) core(TM) 2 Duo CPU t9600 @2.80GHz 2.80GHz
> 
> Memory (RAM) 4.00GB
> 
> System type: 64-bit OS
> 
> 
> external monitor; ACER 9244w



First off, no there isn't that I know of. Second, for a 1000 dollar laptop, you should fix the screen. It costs 88 bucks here:

http://www.papatek.com/Panel156Inch/DELL-STUDIO-1555-LCD-Panel.html

But I don't support that site or take responsibility for it in case you lose money or anything.


----------



## wdthfxup

I agree I should replace the display. I've been told it has to match exactly or my computer won't recognize it. Have any intel on that? 

When I bought the computer the monitor description was as follows; 

15.6Inch Full High Definition (1080p) High Brightness LED Display with TrueLife and Camera

Thanks:good:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Pull the LCD out and plug the model number into eBay. I'm sure you can get a replacement for a good price.


----------



## wiliamsmith10

I think you can connect the external monitor. 
try this connect your external monitor and press key that enable your external display.
It working in my laptop so you should try it.


----------



## wiliamsmith10

I think you can connect your external monitor to your laptop.
try this, connect your external display and power on your laptop and now press the button to enable your external display. 
try this its working in my laptop.


----------



## PohTayToez

If there's an option to disable the onboard video, then it should automatically go to the external display on boot.  I broke the screen on my EEE PC, so I've been using it on my TV to watch Hulu, and it boots to the external display device every time.


----------



## wdthfxup

Thanks guys. I know how to work my external display William, i've been using my external for quite some time 

Maybe if I unplug my screen it will automatically switch to the external.

I'll try all of the above and report back.

Cheers


----------



## voyagerfan99

wdthfxup said:


> Thanks guys. I know how to work my external display William, i've been using my external for quite some time
> 
> Maybe if I unplug my screen it will automatically switch to the external.
> 
> I'll try all of the above and report back.
> 
> Cheers



Yes, if you unplug the broken LCD from the motherboard it should default to the VGA-out.


----------

